# Update: Week 2 with my new Eureka Mignon / Gaggia Classic Combo



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Well I thought I'd post an update on how I'm getting on with my new Mignion / Classic combo.

Im currently using the Has Bean El Salvador Bourbon washed Finca La Fany. I've been getting great results over the past few days. Managed to dial in the Mignion pretty quickly and get some cracking results - 18g in to 32g out in 27 seconds or thereabouts; pretty consistent in comparison to what I expected! I've been making espresso and flat whites and they are tasting great. Plenty of crema and good looking coffee.

Ive noticed that the mignon can be pretty clumpy as is well documented. I've been stirring my grounds in the PF basket with a needle to break them up. I take it the bigger commercial grinders eradicate this problem?

Today has been my most inconsistent day despite having the same routine! Initially my shots were coming out under weight and there was a delay of 10 secs before I saw the pour come through and they weren't even on the spouts of my stock double PF. I made the grind ever so slightly courser but over done it and ended up with 18g in to 45g out in 25 seconds! I need to realise that a fraction of a turn of the dial on the mignon has a big impact on the grind. I must have had beginners luck!

Thats me on to my second bag of the Finca La Fany. Time to think about my next bean....









Think I'll get a kilo so there's one less variable to worry about and I've plenty of beans to practice!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Humidity is playing havoc with beans today.

They are swelling in the damp heat and the grind needs adjusting slightly to compensate.

Good to hear you dialled in quickly.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Humidity is playing havoc with beans today.
> 
> They are swelling in the damp heat and the grind needs adjusting slightly to compensate.
> 
> Good to hear you dialled in quickly.


I had a pig of a job getting one of my favourite beans Coffee Compass Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural dialled in yesterday due to the humidity etc, I went back to the starting point I had noted down from the last bag and it was nowhere near, what should in theory been close to 20g of coffee in the basket was coming out as ~25g. Never underestimate the effects of a hot sticky day like yesterday on your coffee.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Imagine how is my life with the mignon and beans at 45 degrees cel. In Nicosia.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

charris said:


> Imagine how is my life with the mignon and beans at 45 degrees cel. In Nicosia.


I don't need to imagine I lived in Australia for a number of years and spent quite a lot of time in Brisbane I know exactly how it goes lol.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Charliej said:


> I had a pig of a job getting one of my favourite beans Coffee Compass Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural dialled in yesterday due to the humidity etc, I went back to the starting point I had noted down from the last bag and it was nowhere near, what should in theory been close to 20g of coffee in the basket was coming out as ~25g. Never underestimate the effects of a hot sticky day like yesterday on your coffee.


 Charlie - this is an obvious question - but have you marked your Mignon in some way so that you have a reliable indicator of where the dial is? I've been trying to line up my dial by eye but that's hardly reliable.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charlie = mythos grinder ( numbered dial ) not mignion grinder


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Charlie = mythos grinder ( numbered dial ) not mignion grinder


 Ah - just made an assumption and should have read Charlie's list. I guess I'll use a small strip of masking tape in relatively inconspicuous position.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I used a pencil to put a wee mark on as a reference point


----------

